# O’hagin vents , hot attic



## Lola13 (8 mo ago)

Hello. I live in Los Angeles California. I just had a new roof done. My roof is a 1650 square-foot hip roof and it’s quite tall, I’m not sure what the pitch is but you can comfortably stand in it. Anyway it’s complicated to ventilate these kind of roofs and we used to just have three turbine vents that I installed myself At the ridge and then for intake we just had some choppy random net free holes near the rafters. The attic was hot, but now with the new roof and then new and improved ventilation system it is way hotter! every single roofer wanted us to do the ohagin vents. So after much deliberation that is what we went with. But all the roofers we interviewed wanted to install half the amount of the manufacture a recommendation. So we did our research and spoke with the ohagin manufacturer directly and had them send us their version of the specs. If you give them your address and the measurements of your attic they send a diagram of exactly how the vents should be placed. And we decided to add two extra vents just for good measure. We had roofer Follow their instructions and now that all is done the roof is a hot box it is much hotter than it was before. I think something is wrong! The Ohagen manufacture believes that the vents installed at the peak or install too low. I also suspect this is the case. The instructions say that the vents should be installed at the ridge between the second and the third course of the shingles. However the roofers appear to install them at the fourth and fifth course. We have a total of 16 vents in the roof. Nine for intake and seven for exhaust. I am brokenhearted, that beautiful roof has 16 squares cut into it 11x11 inch. What should I do now? Should I remove all the vents at the top of the ridge and replace them with some thing else? This was a very expensive project I believe the roofer overcharged us. And I really don’t wanna deal with him anymore. Here are some pictures of the project along with the diagram specifications from Ohagen. Thank you so much


----------

